# Problem with Fan directions.



## Albion (Dec 28, 2004)

I understand what all the FAQs are saying about airflow and case fans but I have a little delima.

I have 4 fans locations in my case not including the PS fan. One fan is in back, one is dead center on the left side case panel, one is in front under the external drive bays, and one is on the right side right around the corner (Lower left) from the front case fan. 

Inside the case I have an internal harddrive bay that will hold 4 250gig drives. The front fan and the right side fan are in the right spot to be sucking hot air from the harddrive bay to the outside of the case. The fan in the back of the case is attached to one of the radiators for the liquid cooling unit so it must also blow outward. That only leaves one fan on the left side that will be blowing air into the case.

I am afraid that if I turn one of the fans by the drive bays around I will be blowing the hot air from around the harddrives into my case and I'm not sure how good that will be in an overclocked environment. I understand that I need the same airflow in as I have out but I don't know how I can do that, if anyone has any suggestions, please let me know.

Thanks 
-Al


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

everything i have read has said the fans on the front draw in and those at the rear extract


----------



## Sarkast (Sep 12, 2004)

When you add the fans of the PSU which more than likely blow out too - i think you have a problem with airflow. You actually create "low pressure" in your case (you try to suck more air out than gets pushed in). Thats not good cause it'll help dust to collect in your PC much faster.

I would do the following: If your motherboard has temperature sensors (and if you overclock it more than likely does) - then just record temperatures with fans blowing out - and then turn them around and see what happens. When it comes to airflow you sometimes have to try things out and what seems obvious might actually turn out to be worse than a diffrent solution.

I have a 120mm fan blowing into the front - and 2 fans in the rear exhausting. The temperature in my case is usually only a few degrees higher than in the room. I know i dont have a gfx card that creates a lot of heat or a prescott CPU i.e. - but i think in most setups a "stream" of air front to back pushes the hot air out of the case the best and eliminates hotspots.


----------

